# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Moose steak anyone?!

## gcckoka

After a long long time sitting home managed to get outdoors at last , even though everything went against me that day I still managed to film a video , hope you like and tell me your thoughts  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a fun time.

----------


## Jasonet

Just came across this. Great video! Currently checking out your survival Youtube channel.

----------


## gcckoka

Thank you !

----------


## slide95

Only place I've seen it on the menu is Newfoundland. I couldn't tell the difference from beef.

----------


## jacklin456

Topped with tomatoes, onions and carrots, this tendarized Moose Steak is like nothing ... 1 boneless moose or buffalo sirloin steak,We have a freezer full of moose. I tried a steak tonight and realize it's a little tougher than beef. I suppose slower cooking would help with that.
Stuffed moose steak recipe that is quick and easy to prepare. Enjoy free salmon recipes and seafood recipes and go Wild with Alaska salmon.
************************

----------


## crashdive123

If you are going to spam us from India, it might be best to not talk about eating beef..........you might last a little longer before the hammer hits.

----------


## Jamesgrant

Dude, that really looks delicious! :Thumbup1:

----------


## PoldiWieland

Looks amazing! I need to get my hands on some  :Smile:

----------

